

Anti-FB: I don't give a fuck - derekchiang
http://166.78.158.209/

======
xavel
Doesn't look like this 'Derek' guy knows how to sanitize input properly:
<http://166.78.158.209/page?id=upolrzwhns>

This is just sad.

~~~
derekchiang
LOL don't be too serious this is just a cute silly app made in half an hour :P

~~~
xavel
Not to worry, but sanitizing input literally takes no more than one additional
function call (at least for php/ruby/python/perl/nodejs/java/c#/ocaml).

I can understand that this might be a hassle if you've written this app in
COBOL, or some other word-heavy language. In which case, my most sincere
condolences.

~~~
derekchiang
In fact I wrote this in Erlang :P

~~~
xavel
Pretty impressive, I didn't know Erlang was suitable for web programming. :-)

Nonetheless, you really should make sure that input is sanitized. XSS attacks
are a nasty thing.

------
bluetooth
<http://i.imgur.com/EwJjdcN.png>

~~~
sli
Looks like someone deployed a site in debug mode.

------
aymeric
Really? No domain name?

------
cnlwsu
what is this?

